# Loose leash walking



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Well... Today I decided to teach captain to not pull when walking. I prefer he stay behind me but behind or to the side of me is okay. I don't want him walking in front or pulling. This seemed like a pretty big deal considering his history, his previous owners commenting that he pulled and barked like crazy if they tried to walking, and that they were afraid he would knock them down on a walk because he pulled so hard. 

I was up for the challenge, and it was actually pretty easy. Granted this is our first time and we still need a lot of work but here is a video of captain and I walking with a loose leash.mthe video isn't the greatest but it was cause I was filming it myself. For his first time, I am pretty proud of him! 

http://youtu.be/ikVT_mn5HAo

P.S.

On our walk we saw a LOOSE dog (our neighbor's) a cat, and a guy running with his dog at full speed. Captain did react by barking and pulling but was able to recover quickly by me making him run the opposite direction with me until he calmed and switched focus.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Love seeing updates of Captain! He has come a long way sense you first got him, seeing improvement is one of the best parts of training.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank yoOUuu


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow outstanding! Now you sound like me, when I've been told "this dog pulls" yeah aww ...no!

So at this point you have already accomplished the "hard part" he walks well on a loose leash! So now your dealing with the residual habits from his past life.

The closest I came to "bad" behaviour was with Rocky, dogs behind fences! He would start to wobbly and bobble in excitement (Wobbler dog). I stopped and "thought" and I remembered someone on here had said...I popped the head with the loose end of the leash! So that's what I did and he stopped!

It was a look like WTH was that??? Broke his focus and we moved on! 

And to be clear your not smacking the crap out of the dog! You just break his concentration by doing something he does not expect! So a smack on the head and move along dog, nothing to see here. 

It's pretty much the same thing Cesar Milan, was doing with the finger pokes and the heel taps in the flank, it's not about force it's to break the dogs focus by doing something he does not expect! 

You'll have to figure out what works for you and your dog but as I often say...you have to "out think" your dog!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

OutstandingWonderful to see how he watches you for cues.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Great job, Barbie!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Another bragG!

Captain loose leash walking much better, with a stop command, and with a distraction. Holla!

http://youtu.be/VqboXv3H_D8


----------

